# Utah Trout Slam Contest



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Guys, I just wanted to ask what everyone's thoughts are on this Utah Trout Slam Contest. If you don't know what it is, it is a challenge to catch 7 different trout species, measure them with a photo, and take a photo holding the fish (a challenge in itself if your alone :roll: ). I am thinking of registering for it. My concerns is that it does not include any rule that verifies that the trout was caught in the specified waters listed. Also, you have to submit a photo of yourself holding the trout. If you fish alone like many of us do, it is not practical to set up a camera on a rock or tripod or what have you and get the photo and release the fish expecting it to live. I say this because at the bottom of the rules and regs it states "We promote catch and release". Check it out and let me know what you think of the Utah Trout Slam. Thanks guys. Here's a link to the contest's main page: http://www.utahtroutslam.com/index.html


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Whiteknuckler,

You can take the photo with opposite hand you're holding the fish with, and still minimize the time it's out of the water. I usually look like an idiot when I take these photos, but it would sure document your species. 

I think the bigger controversy is attracting a lot of pressure to the smaller fisheries/species that may not support it.


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

2nd that response.
I like the idea of the contests but as stated it brings pressure to smaller fisheries, seeing that you have to advertise where you catch them. I have thought of entering more than once but for that reason i haven't. 
It still takes skill, time, and some luck to catch nice fish but i guarantee the fishing pressure at the already advertised spots (BC) will drastically increase. In fact its has.  
I think there can be some major problems with the date the fish was caught because you are not required to have a sign or anything in the picture that indicates date. Mabye next year they should add something to that effect.

I got 51 inches in two fish myself and i haven't caught a laker yet so its tempting to enter but we will see. 
But other than that i think it is awesome and a challenging deal, i may just do it for fun and not enter officially.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

All I need is a mac. Not entering though.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Loah, I live a few miles from Fishlake. Come down and maybe I can hook you up. Last creel census I hear for Fishlake was 200 hours of fishing for every trophy mac but some of those old guys at Bowery catch (and release) trophy fish every week. I really will take you out in my boat if your a nice, respectable person  . If your not, There will be a $10 per day cussing fee. If you lose a big one, there is a clause that allows you to freely cause at no charge. PM me and we'll set up a day to go.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The guy that won the 2010 Utah Trout Slam still hasn't got his prize. So he sicked KUTV's "Get Gephardt" on the 'em. It was on the news tonight. The prize was a custom made fly rod. They said the winner was going to get it in March:

http://connect2utah.com/get-gephardt-st ... _id=204697


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's too bad, Rick. It's a shame that they couldn't hold up their end of their agreement for you. Claiming that the original rod was damaged and they were making a new one sounds like a stretch.

Hopefully they make good on their promise in March and kiss your behind for the delay. Good luck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> That's too bad, Rick. It's a shame that they couldn't hold up their end of their agreement for you. Claiming that the original rod was damaged and they were making a new one sounds like a stretch.
> 
> Hopefully they make good on their promise in March and kiss your behind for the delay. Good luck!


Yeah, we'll see. Too bad it took "Get Gephardt" to get a response.

I have made a few rod handles from antlers. It is very tough. Horn takes the edge off normal drills readily. There's a trick to securely clamping a piece of antler down and then trying to stay on center is nearly impossible. Then there's a considerable amount of shaping and polishing the outside of the antler piece. It would take a lot of man hours to build a rod like the one they showed on the contest web page.

Anyone that paid the $15 entry fee was to get a T-shirt. I'm curious if that happened.


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

Which species are a part of the seven targeted species?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

1. Rainbow
2. Brown
3. Splake
4. Tiger
5. Brook
6. Lake
7. Cutthroat


----------

